# Coyotes



## minard734 (Sep 19, 2011)

I think they are pretty cool lookin'. Also kind of freaky.  Any pix of em that you guys have?


----------



## jrh3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry coyotes are a pest in my area. They will be shot on site if found on my property. They run in packs and multiply fast. Im sure i can get some pics of dead ones, lol.


----------



## minard734 (Sep 19, 2011)

jrh3 said:


> Sorry coyotes are a pest in my area. They will be shot on site if found on my property. They run in packs and multiply fast. Im sure i can get some pics of dead ones, lol.


Sure thing! Ever see any big ones?


----------



## jrh3 (Sep 21, 2011)

oh yeah, i actually shot one that had a beaver tail in its mouth when i shot it, lol. would have been a perfect mount. I will get you some pics this deer season. Pre shot and Post shot. A .308 really does a number on a head shot. :gunsmilie:


----------



## twolfe (Sep 21, 2011)

I have some Coyote images. However, like my many of my mantid photos, they were captive/controlled shoots.

http://twolfephotos.smugmug.com/Animals-Mammals/Coyote/4872092_6nbmkC


----------



## minard734 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 23, 2011)

Coyotes don't run in packs, wolves do. Coyotes gather but live more in family groups. :euro:


----------



## minard734 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've heard a lot about their being around 5-10 together at the same time. A semi-pack really.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 27, 2011)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I have some Coyote images. However, like my many of my mantid photos, they were captive/controlled shoots.
> 
> http://twolfephotos..../4872092_6nbmkC


Sogreat pictures Tammy, I love the little one, and I hope those guys can get the roadrunners

saludos


----------

